# Cycle length after IVF



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi.
I completed my first IVF cycle in Nov 10 and my AF arrived after the 2ww.  I have now just had a 58 day cycle...and am wondering is this a normal occurence. Previous cycle lengths were 30 days on clomid and 37-39 days without.  Have been told to wait for two AF's before next cycle of IVF, this could be the time equivalent to four "normal" cycles.  I'm just wondering has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey yellowhope,

I think it is pretty normal for your cycle to be up the left after treatment. Before mine I was almost to the hour but following its been so much longer than normal. I mentioned it to consultant last week and she just nodded. 

Fingers crossed it shortens and you can get started soon x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks a million...was starting to think that I was starting to menopause!!!! The joys of fertility treatment!!! It's reassuring to know that its not just me.


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

hey yellowhope this happened to me also.  my cycle after the IVF  AF was aboit 40 days or so i think and i dont think i even ovulated.  mine are usually 27/28 days so it was a good bit longer.  i think they regulated quite quickly tho.  i actually cant remember and it wasnt that long ago oh dear!  they may have been a few days longer for a couple months but then back to normal quick enough.  i was a bit freaked out cos my regular cycles was one thing i had goin for me and i didnt want to lose it!!


----------

